# Richest man in Calgary...or...Boxing Day at GuitarWorks



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I can honestly say that this has been the best Christmas of my life! A house full of children and grandchildren, good food, lots to drink, and beautiful weather!!

I received GuitarWorks gift cards totaling $100 from my family. And tomorrow is their Boxing Day Sale, with the lowest prices of the year on everything in the store.

I will be in line when the doors open...I don't even know where to start?...guitar, amp, or books?

So many choices...makes me feel like the richest man in Calgary!!!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice !!!
So great to have family around on special days.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Put a hundred down and buy a car... 

 

Lucky you...I got $100 from mutherinlaw last weekend... L&M was closed..... so sad as I live 2hrs from there and have been trying to get there for months... 

Have fun ....


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Good luck today!

I wish I lived two hours away from L&M, it's a 7 hour drive for me.. so I buy in bulk when I go there. Usually save about 50% on my local music store prices with strings and pedals.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*NGD!...La Patrie Etude Classical Guitar!!*

Spent a long time making up my mind, everything in GuitarWorks was 25% off. Finally decided on the La Patrie Etude Classical Guitar. It has a solid top, so I bought a humidifier. Best of all, I only had to put up $140 bucks, since I used my $100 in gift cards.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

rhh7 said:


> Spent a long time making up my mind, everything in GuitarWorks was 25% off. Finally decided on the La Patrie Etude Classical Guitar. It has a solid top, so I bought a humidifier. Best of all, I only had to put up $140 bucks, since I used my $100 in gift cards.


Nice! Where's the pictures?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I got a couple of gift cards last year, but not $100, and from two different stores, but it was cool, I was able to get a Snapjack cable, & extra jacks, a guitar stand, bass strings, and a strap. So not a bad deal.

Cool gift though--getting gift cards for gear.

Cool shopping as well.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

rhh7 said:


> Spent a long time making up my mind, everything in GuitarWorks was 25% off. Finally decided on the La Patrie Etude Classical Guitar. It has a solid top, so I bought a humidifier. Best of all, I only had to put up $140 bucks, since I used my $100 in gift cards.


Nice! I bought one a couple of years ago - its been a great guitar.


----------

